# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Ava Cowan

## gym

Μια απο τις αγαπημενες μου αθλητριες που συνδυαζει ωραια μυικοτητα και θηλυκοτητα....Συνεργαζεται με την Gaspari και επισης ειχε/εχει προπονητη της τον αλλον αγαπημενο μου Layne Norton...Κατεκτησε την 3η θεση 2011 IFBB Ms. Figure International κ πιστευω εχει πολυ μελλον....

Aπολαυστε....αντε αλλο τι θελετε βρεεεε??????



αυτοι οι κοιλιακοι της ομως....πετρες... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RAMBO

ενδιαφερον....πολυ καλη :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

> ενδιαφερον....πολυ καλη


περιμενε...εχω κ αλλο... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

καποια βιντεο της οπου μιλαει κ απο το που ξεκινησε....προπονητικη της...και αλλα πολλα...το εχει η κοπελα...επιχειρηματιας κανονικη....εχει κ δικo της μαγαζι  με τον δικο της τον αρραβωνιαστικο Mark Alvisi...









κ ενα με τον προπονητη της τη μερα του αγωνα με τα σχετικα σχολια...που γεμισε νερα κ τετοια....ηταν κ ατυχη η καημενη!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## jelena

Καλά... η Αva Cowan αγαπημένη!!!Πολύ καλή μυικότητα και είναι και πολύ θηλυκή,τι να λέμε τώρα :01. Razz:  Ειδικά σ'αυτό το βίντεο,τα σπάει! :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

κ ναι συνεχιζωωωω....
βασικα μ αρεσει που ειναι σκυλα στην προπονηση...κ γενικα εχω δει κ σε βιντεο της με κοπελες αλλες,πρεπει να ειναι οντως πολυ μπιτς...χιχιχχι.....

----------


## jelena

> κ ναι συνεχιζωωωω....
> βασικα μ αρεσει που ειναι σκυλα στην προπονηση...κ γενικα εχω δει κ σε βιντεο της με κοπελες αλλες,πρεπει να ειναι οντως πολυ μπιτς...χιχιχχι.....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

τρελο milf... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

> τρελο *milf...:*bowdown:


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## RAMBO

> 


ασ πουμε οτι ειναι οι ομορφεσ ωριμεσ κυριεσ

----------


## beefmeup

> ασ πουμε οτι ειναι οι ομορφεσ ωριμεσ κυριεσ


καλα τα λες ραμπε :01. ROFL:

----------


## gym

> ασ πουμε οτι ειναι οι ομορφεσ ωριμεσ κυριεσ


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

ας  πουμε ναι...γιατι υποψην...της εχω πει οτι ανοιξαμε τοπικ για αυτην εδω...ετσι κ μπει κ πατησει κανενα translator καημενε μουυυυυυυυ!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
μονο καλα λογακια... :01. Razz:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Θελω να κλαψω δυνατα. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## PEGY

Μαζί με την Jamie Earson η αγαπημένη μου. Τρομερό κορμί, Θεικές προπονήσεις, το τέλειο κίνητρο!

----------


## gym

> Μαζί με την Jamie Earson η αγαπημένη μου. Τρομερό κορμί, Θεικές προπονήσεις, το τέλειο κίνητρο!


αυτη μου την δινει,...πολυ αθωα το παιζει...ενω η αλλη ειναι σκυλα κ το δειχνει παιδι μου!χααχ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα πολύ καλή αθλήτρια για μπίτς δεν ξέρω αν είναι ,αλλα αν είναι τότε χρειάζετε εναν καλό εκπαιδευτή να την τιθασεύσει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

υγ. και ας μπεί να το διαβάσει εγω μια ιδέα έδωσα που μπορεί να της φανεί και χρήσιμη .
αν και πιστεύω οι άνθρωποι άντρες η γυναίκες που βγάζουν κάτι σκληρό και απρόσιτο εξωτερικα μπορεί κατα βάθος να κρύβουν ευαισθησίες και ανασφάλειες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κ ναι συνεχιζωωωω....
> βασικα μ αρεσει που ειναι σκυλα στην προπονηση...κ γενικα εχω δει κ σε βιντεο της με κοπελες αλλες,πρεπει να ειναι οντως πολυ μπιτς...χιχιχχι.....
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27985



αυτο το μαγιό που φοράει πολυ όμορφο αλλα χειμωνιάτικο είναι δεν ταιριάζει καλοκαιριάτικα με το γουνάκι , αρκεί το εσωτερικό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

μα όλα εγω θα τα λέω πια στυλίστες δεν έχουν αυτα τα κορίτσια? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ChRiSbB

> ασ πουμε οτι ειναι οι ομορφεσ ωριμεσ κυριεσ


 :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Military All OK:  :03. Military All OK:  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## GREEK POWER

To κακομοιρο το κοριτσι τι επαθε η κοιλιτσα του........ :02. Shock:

----------


## Georges

To κακό με τις περισσότερες του είδους είναι ότι καταντάνε  να παίζουν σε τσόντες. (κακό γι' αυτές όχι για μας  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλη αθλητρια και ομορφη γυναικα.Το καλο ειναι οτι στην Αμερικη υπαρχει τεραστια βιομηχανια/φαμπρικα πίσω από το fitness,όπου οι γυναικες μπορουν να πλασαρουν σωστα το ευατο τους και εξασφαλίζονται και οικονομικα οπότε οταν το αθλημα σου ανταποδίδει εσυ εχεις το κίνητρο και να βελτιωνεσαι...Nice topic :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> To κακομοιρο το κοριτσι τι επαθε η κοιλιτσα του........


τι επαθε?τελεια ειναι...μακαρι να ειχα τετοια σκληραδα κ εγω η μακαρι να φτασω κ εγω στην ηλικια της μετα απο πολλα χρονια προπονησης κ να εχω τετοια κοιλια τοσο κομμενη κ σκληρη με ποιοτητα στους μυς...




> To κακό με τις περισσότερες του είδους είναι ότι καταντάνε  να παίζουν σε τσόντες. (κακό γι' αυτές όχι για μας )


εαν το κανουν μαλλον και το θελουν...ετσι ειναι αυτα..!δεν τις πιεζει κανεις υποθετω... :01. Unsure: 




> Πολυ καλη αθλητρια και ομορφη γυναικα.Το καλο ειναι οτι στην Αμερικη υπαρχει τεραστια βιομηχανια/φαμπρικα πίσω από το fitness,όπου οι γυναικες μπορουν να πλασαρουν σωστα το ευατο τους και εξασφαλίζονται και οικονομικα οπότε οταν το αθλημα σου ανταποδίδει εσυ εχεις το κίνητρο και να βελτιωνεσαι...Nice topic


πολυνεικε πραγματικα μου αρεσει αυτος ο τυπος ...δηλαδη αυτη κ γυναικα ειναι αλλα κ μυς φουλ...στα προτυπα μου κυμαινεται κ δεν ειναι πολλες αυτες...τις προτιμω αυτες παρα τα μοντελικα η και του μπικινι ακομα που ειναι για μενα απλα αδυνατες(ναι μεν κουκλες αλλα αλλο στυλ)...
η συγκεκριμενη εχει διηγηθει κ την ιστορια της  κ οταν βρω χρονο θα τα γραψω ολα γιατι ειναι ωραιο περα απο φωτο να μαθαινουμε κ κατι πισω απο τον αθλητη... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> To κακό με τις περισσότερες του είδους είναι ότι καταντάνε  να παίζουν σε τσόντες. (κακό γι' αυτές όχι για μας )


λυπηρό αυτο έχω ακούσει και γω κάτι τέτοιο αλλα δεν θα το άντεχα να το δώ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: , αλλα να τι να κάνουν τα κορίτσια , σου λένε αυτο το σώμα μας έφαγε λεφτα να το χτίσουμε , ας μας βγάλει και κάτι , το χτίσαμε το μαγαζί που λένε ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αλλα πέρα απο πλάκα η συγκεκριμένη είναι πάρα πολυ καλή και πρότυπο γυναίκας αθλήτριας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

Απλα την αγαπαω :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Απλα την αγαπαω


Eρωτευμενος εισαι μη τα μπερδευεις. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Απλα την αγαπαω



καλα σου λέει ο GREEK POWER  ερωτευμένος είσαι  :01. Razz:  έρωτας είναι να χαίρεσαι την παρουσία της και αγάπη να δυστηχείς με την απουσία της , απλα θα έχεις πολλούς αντιπάλους και δύσκολο δρόμο με αυτην  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> καλα σου λέει ο GREEK POWER  ερωτευμένος είσαι  έρωτας είναι να χαίρεσαι την παρουσία της και αγάπη να δυστηχείς με την απουσία της , απλα θα έχεις πολλούς αντιπάλους και δύσκολο δρόμο με αυτην


εφυγε στις ατακες... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Giannistzn

> καλα σου λέει ο GREEK POWER  ερωτευμένος είσαι  *έρωτας είναι να χαίρεσαι την παρουσία της και αγάπη να δυστηχείς με την απουσία της* , απλα θα έχεις πολλούς αντιπάλους και δύσκολο δρόμο με αυτην


Respect  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Titanium

> καλα σου λέει ο GREEK POWER  ερωτευμένος είσαι  έρωτας είναι να χαίρεσαι την παρουσία της και αγάπη να δυστηχείς με την απουσία της , απλα θα έχεις πολλούς αντιπάλους και δύσκολο δρόμο με αυτην


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Νταξ respect...........Εχετε δικαιο...... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εφυγε στις ατακες...


σιγα την ατάκα αυτο είναι μια απλη λογική  έτσι όπως να το σκευτεί κάποιος , αρκεί να έχει την εμπειρία και να φέρει τον εαυτό του σε αυτη την κατάσταση αν βέβαια έχει νοιώσει την διαφορετικότητα αυτων των ενοιών  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

αυτο το μιλφακι ειναι τρελα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντως επειδη αναφερετε την ηλικια της,ενταξει ρε παιδια,όχι και milf,32 χρονων απ΄οτι εψαξα,όλοι 18 χρονοι ειστε και την βλεπετε σαν μαμα;Εγω της ριχνω κιολας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Παντως επειδη αναφερετε την ηλικια της,ενταξει ρε παιδια,όχι και milf,32 χρονων απ΄οτι εψαξα,όλοι 18 χρονοι ειστε και την βλεπετε σαν μαμα;Εγω της ριχνω κιολας


22 ειμαστε μπαμπα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oπότε αφηστε την βρωμοδουλεια για μας,θα σας βρουμε αλλη στα μετρα σας :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> Oπότε αφηστε την βρωμοδουλεια για μας,θα σας βρουμε αλλη στα μετρα σας


εμεις αυτη θελουμε εχει και μαγαζι με συμπληρωματα θα χουμε εκπτωσεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε ρε κώστα τι πάθαμε μικροί μεγάλοι στο καφενείο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> ε ρε κώστα τι πάθαμε μικροί μεγάλοι στο καφενείο


αλλαξαν οι εποχες  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## PEGY

> αυτη μου την δινει,...πολυ αθωα το παιζει...ενω η αλλη ειναι σκυλα κ το δειχνει παιδι μου!χααχ


αχ γιατί, με σκοτώνεις!
Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή δεσποινίδα :01. Sneaky:

----------


## -beba-

Καταπληκτική. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Aν κρινουμε οτι οι γυναικες οριμαζουν σεξουαλικα μετα τα 30-35 ,τοτε η κοπελα ειναι στη σωστη ηλικια και εξελισεται................ :03. Awesome:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## gym

> αχ γιατί, με σκοτώνεις!
> Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή δεσποινίδα


 :01. Mr. Green:  δεν σου χαλαω εγω χατιρι!!! :01. Wink: 

Jamie Eason - Fitness Girl

το ειδες αυτο εδω?δες το...

----------


## PEGY

> δεν σου χαλαω εγω χατιρι!!!
> 
> Jamie Eason - Fitness Girl
> 
> το ειδες αυτο εδω?δες το...


Μα είναι τοσο γλυκιά φυσιογνωμία. . . κ αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν αρχίσει bb είχε διαγνωστεί με καρκίνο κ τότε΄έκανε την αλλαγή

----------


## gym

> Μα είναι τοσο γλυκιά φυσιογνωμία. . . κ αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν αρχίσει bb είχε διαγνωστεί με καρκίνο κ τότε΄έκανε την αλλαγή


αληθεια?δεν το ηξερα...χμ...για να το ψαξω...εχει ενδιαφερον...απλα ειναι του στυλ ειμαι η γλυκουλα,φυσικουλα του κομ μωρε κ ετσι προωθειται κ γι αυτο ειμαι λιγο μακρυα απο εδω μωρη μπεμποκρεμα....αλλα σωματαρα κ ομορφη...!

----------


## Tasos Green

> Oπότε αφηστε την βρωμοδουλεια για μας,θα σας βρουμε αλλη στα μετρα σας


εγω που ειμαι 25 ανετα την παιρνω απο το χερι και την παω βολτα και στο παρκο!  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  και αμα μεινει ικανοποιημενη απο την "βολτα" την παντρευομαι κιολας χωρις πολλα πολλα...

----------


## gym

> εγω που ειμαι 25 ανετα την παιρνω απο το χερι και την παω βολτα και στο παρκο!  και αμα μεινει ικανοποιημενη απο την "βολτα" την παντρευομαι κιολας χωρις πολλα πολλα...


ναι αλλα εχει τον μαρκοοοοο λεμε!!!!

----------


## RAMBO

θα τα βαλουν οι μεσηλικεσ με μασ  τουσ teenagers?xaaxa :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Tasos Green

> ναι αλλα εχει τον μαρκοοοοο λεμε!!!!


ποιος ειναι αυτος?  :01. Unsure: 
καλυτερος απο μενα δεν παιζει να ειναι... οχι να το πενευτω αλα νταξι..."φτου μου!"μην με ματιαξω... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> ποιος ειναι αυτος? 
> καλυτερος απο μενα δεν παιζει να ειναι... οχι να το πενευτω αλα νταξι..."φτου μου!"μην με ματιαξω...


αυτος...

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

> αυτος...


σιγά τον άντρα!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: 

edit βασικα... μου μοιαζει λιγο!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

πλακα πλακα τρομερος και ο Μαρκος.. :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

2 φαπεσ ατομο ειναι και πολυ λεω... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

μαλιστα μαλιστα.... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> σιγά τον άντρα!!! 
> 
> edit βασικα... μου μοιαζει λιγο! 
> 
> πλακα πλακα τρομερος και ο Μαρκος..


φαντασου τα παιδια τους.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ....κ της εκανε κ προταση με τη μαμα κ τον μπαμπα ενω αυτη η καημενη λεει δεν εφαγε τιποτα γιατι ειχε αγωνες...αχ πολυ την λυπηθηκα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## PEGY

> αληθεια?δεν το ηξερα...χμ...για να το ψαξω...εχει ενδιαφερον...απλα ειναι του στυλ ειμαι η γλυκουλα,φυσικουλα του κομ μωρε κ ετσι προωθειται κ γι αυτο ειμαι λιγο μακρυα απο εδω μωρη μπεμποκρεμα....αλλα σωματαρα κ ομορφη...!


 Ναι το έλεγε σε κάποιες απ τις σειρές που έχει κάνει, τώρα δεν θυμάμαι απ το βρώ θα στο στείλω 
Είναι όμως με γαλλικά κ πιάνο, αλλά οι κοιλιακόι της σπάνε κόκκαλα
 :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω έχει πολλες ββερ και φίτνες κοπέλες που μπορεί να είναι ομορφες και γυμνασμένες , αλλα έχουν και ταλέντο στην έβδομη τέχνη έχουν γυρίσει ταινίες του θανατα , πέτρα οι κοιλιακοί φέτες , αλλα έχουν και κάτι συμπληγάδες πέτρες που , ότι μπεί εκεί μεσα δεν θέλει να βγεί , για την συγκεκριμένη δεν λέω δεν έχω δεί ούτε το έψαξα , αλλα κατα τύχει έχω δεί γνωστές και μη εξαιρετέες και έμεινα βλάκας , απο το υποκρητικό τους ταλέντο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym



----------


## gym

και καποια στοιχεια της συγκεντρωμενα εδω...

*ΟΝΟΜΑ* : Ava Cowan 

*ΗΛΙΚΙΑ*: 32 

*ΤΟΠΟς ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗς*: Delray Beach, Florida, United States 

*ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ*: Team Gaspari IFBB Figure Professional/ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΤΗς Pro Sports Nutrition 

*ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ* http://www.avacowan.com 

*ΣΠΟΥΔΕ*ς: Fitness Institute International  

*ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΒΒ*: ΤΟ  2005 

*ΠΩς ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ*: Ηταν ονειρο της να διαγωνιστει και ξεκινησε το ταξιδι της γιατι αυτο ειχε θεσει ως προκληση μεσα της.Αποφοιτησε απο το Fitness Institute και αυτο της εδωσε την ωθηση και την αυτοπεποιθηση να φταιξει μονη της το σωμα της σε επιπεδο αγωνων.

*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠ¨ΑΕΙ*-αγαπει να ειναι ικανη να πλαθει το σωμα τηε τσι οπως αυτη θελει μεσα απο σκληρη δουλεια.Το να σηκωνει βαρη ειναι μια απιστευτη για αυτην και την βοηθα να ξεπερναει καθε αλλη δυσκολια που εμφανιζεται στην ζωη της.

*ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ ΤΗς*: Το κινητρο της πηγαζει απο διαφορετικες πλευρες της ζωης της και οχι μονο.Και μονο που ειναι πολυδιαστατη προπσωπικοτητα ω ειναι ο λογος που την ωθει να προπονειται και να διαγωνιζεται.Επιπλεον,ειναι ατομο με συνεχες πεισμα για το καλυτερο,προσπαθει παντα να επτυχει την καλυτερη δυνατη σωματικη της κατασταση. Αυτο την κανει να ειναι τοσο αφοσιωμενη και πιστη στην προσπαθεια της.  Το μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι ενα κομματι του εαυτου της μεσα απο το οποιο βελτιωνεται γενικοτερα ως προσωπικοτητα. 

*BB Επιτυχιες της-*
 2005 NPC Southern States Overall Figure Champion
 2007 WNSO North American Advanced Figure Champion 
2007 Figure America Overall Champion 
2009 Figure Universe Overall Champion 
2009 Eastern USA Overall Figure Champion 
2009 National Figure Champion Class C
 IFBB Team Gaspari Figure Professional 


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

καποια στατς της τελευταια...

*ΥΨΟς*: 5' 4" (1 m 63 cm)  
*ΒΑΡΟς*: 127.6 lb (58.0 kg) 
*Bodyfat*: 15.0 %  

ΓΛΟΥΤΟΙ: 35" (88.90 cm) 
 Jun 23, 2011 
ΜΕΣΗ: 26" (66.04 cm)
ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑ(ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΩ μπουτακια): 22" (55.88 cm) 
ΓΑΜΠΕς- 16" (40.64 cm) 
ΣΤΗΘΟς: 35.5" (90.17 cm)
ΧΕΡΙΑ: 13.5" (34.29 cm)
ΩΜΟΙ: 20" (50.80 cm) 


ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΑΤς ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ Η ΚΥΡΙΑ...

Bicep Curl: 30 lb (13.6 kg) 
Squat: 187 lb (85.0 kg)
Barbell Rows: 87 lb (39.5 kg) 
Deadlift: 193 lb (87.7 kg)
Overhead Press: 80 lb (36.4 kg)

----------


## Polyneikos

Eιναι φοβερη παντως και καλή αθλητρια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

φοβερη οντως!
την προτιμω χιλιες φορες μελαχρινη ομως :01. Mr. Green:

----------

